# Thank you for your support! Pics from Baghdad



## 1feral1 (16 Sep 2006)

Just thanking all of you for your PMs and support, and for those who have sent things, well it sure is nice to recieve such excellent hospitality from dear ole Canada, and from  people I have only met through this fantastic site.

I am well and fine.

Yes, its been hot, and we have long days.

Lara, got your letter with pics, and we all laughed. 

Pic 1. - thats me on the far left
Pic 2. - the crossed swords we seen on the news
Pic 3. - myself infront of an American sign out front


Regards from Baghdad,

Wes


----------



## p_imbeault (16 Sep 2006)

Hey Wes,

Stay safe over there, keep your head up (or down, whichever the situation dictates  ). 


Regards,
Pat


----------



## scm77 (16 Sep 2006)

Great pictures Wes.  Stay safe over there.


----------



## DFW2T (16 Sep 2006)

HI Wes!

Just wanted t let you know that I live about 500m from where you were photograped at the crossed swords AKA "Assasins Gate".  I'll be looking for you at the PX.  It would be nice to meet you in person.  Stay safe and shoot straight.

DFW2T  (Bill)


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Sep 2006)

Bill PM inbound


----------



## Franko (16 Sep 2006)

Wes.....you are having too much fun.

Stop that, it is silly.

Next pictures you post will have you rolling around in poo dust.     

Regards


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Sep 2006)

Thanks for sharing more pix.

Just figuring out how to package Dare's & Malted Milks for you and the team for Xmas  ;D

Stay safe!


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Sep 2006)

Nice pics Wes. Stay safe, shoot straight, and for god's sake don't get killed.


----------



## Hunter (16 Sep 2006)

Great pictures Wes!  Thanks for sharing.

DFW2T & Wes best wishes and I hope you stay safe over there.  First one is on me if you ever find yourselves in Ottawa.


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Sep 2006)

Wes

Good to see you look well, I have a new TTP for you, when in contact with the enemy keep your non dominant side towards the enemy, Saves you trouble later if you manage to forget Military 101 which is DUCK!


Stay safe brother and keep your plates in  ( I did!)

Hit


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Sep 2006)

Thanks to all, hey HoM, glad to see you are on the mend. yes I have both my plates!! I hate wearing that crap in the heat, but I'd rather be hot than dead.
Tony, for some stupid reason I put a 'n' on the end your your wife's name. Sorry about that  

I hope to hook up with Bill one day soon.

Cheers,

Wes

EDIT: Oh yes, plenty of poo dust to go around, ha!


----------

